# 1953 Schwinn Corvette (corrected) 1959



## Retro Paul (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello, new to The CABE, Just picked up what I believe is a '53 Corvette
Ser. H94XXX. Mostly all there minus some bits and bobs. Is it a rare model? Can add some
pics later.
Thanks

All thanks for the help, found a pesky 6th digit in the serial


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not a Schwinn expert but I don't believe the Corvette was introduced until '55? Some pics would certainly help. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Feb 28, 2014)

Pictures would be needed here; no Corvette in '53. Any chance there's one more digit in the serial? Sometimes they get covered up by axle nuts and such.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 28, 2014)

Probably a 59. Does the chainguard have chrome on it?  If so 59. Here is a catalog pic of a 59:

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_05.html


----------



## Retro Paul (Feb 28, 2014)

*pics added*

not the prettiest girl out there, but still has some fun left in her


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm currently working on one exactly like yours, and I'm enjoying the hell out of it down to the Schwinn engraved bearing rings. For as many millions of Schwinn bikes sold, it's amazing that there was still pride of workmanship even at that late date. It also appears to me that the forks were hand striped. Can you imagine?


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2014)

All parts are available down to the decals.These are nice little bikes to do a restoration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is that everything you have for the bike? If so correct seat, headlight, and front rack could run a few $$. I wouldn't repaint it just clean it up--be careful around pinstripe/decals and get the stuff you need to make it a rider. These are not particularly rare bikes so its hard to justify spending a bunch of money. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Everything shown in the pics above was listed on ebay if you're needing parts, or that frame.


----------

